# average age of Commercial beekeepers



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

That is an interesting question. I certainly do not know of any young ones, unless I count my son, who considers himself a sideliner. Probably depends on what aspect of beekeeping you are into. I bet the average is closer to 50, but I really have no clue. I know a 35, 40, 50, and a 58.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Kingfisher, dbest, Matt McIntyre (hpm****'s son), Davey Hackenberg, etc, etc.

Anyone younger than Herb and I are youngsters.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Anyone younger than Herb and I are youngsters.


I thought you were a lot younger than me.... 

Who is the youngest guy anyone knows running say... 500 or more hives?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric, who works for and stays w/ CK comes to mind. I think he is in his late 20s or early 30s. He may have about 500. Not sure.

dbest looks pretty young. Not sure about Kingfisher, but seems youngish. What about Matt or P. Skinner?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Eric, who works for and stays w/ CK comes to mind. I think he is in his late 20s or early 30s. He may have about 500. Not sure.


Yea... We met and talked to that guy one day down at CK's picking up patties. That was when I realized that all men from way upstate NY had rather large beards. He was on his way back home to work his hives I believe... they spend the winter up there I believe.. his hives that is.

Matt is only about 320. P. Skinner has disappeared from my horizon.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm 37 and the hive count is over 700 now........over 800 in 4 wks.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm 25 and will take over the biz someday. not going to happen for a long time because my dad is only 46


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I know a guy thats like 20 with 800. Tim Stewart on here is going to be big soon.
mike


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

21 and running around 800-1200 depending on the time of the year.
Nick


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Nick, how did you get into it?
mike


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Most the younger comm. guys are born into it. I'm second generation and have 31 years in at the age of 39. Hopeing to start downsizing soon.


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

2500 hives at 28


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Mike i caught a swarm when i was 10 and a bunch more after that lol
Nick


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow...betting it was a bunch of swarms! LOL
MIke


----------



## SCFarms (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm 26 and a first generation beekeeper and I am running 1400 hives right now


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

swarm_trapper said:


> Mike i caught a swarm when i was 10 and a bunch more after that lol
> Nick


Yea you used to catch our swarms out of the blueberry goves! lol


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

In Ontario I have been involved for only 1 year. I find the age of those I encounter to be fairly evenly distributed. More than any other agricultural sector. I am amazed how many young people are involved at all levels of the organisations and operations.Both commercial and hobby. I will learn more as I get more involved but I was amazed at the young people who seem to be leading up the industry here.


----------



## Mackrini (Mar 14, 2021)

hpm08161947 said:


> I thought you were a lot younger than me....
> 
> Who is the youngest guy anyone knows running say... 500 or more hives?


I am 21 and I manage 750 hives right now.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Welcome Mackrini. you have responded to an old post but we are glad to have you onboard, by whatever means got you here. I look forward to hearing more about your beekeeping methods. Lot of beekeepers in the PNW.


----------

